# Are 2 dogs easier than one?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not thinking of getting a second dog (yet), but I noticed on another thread on a different topic, that a couple of people mentioned they think having 2 dogs is easier than one. So I was wondering, is that the consensus among people who've had 2 dogs at a time? I have considered getting another dog when Kodee's older (he just turned one), but honestly, as much money and time as I put into him (he's very spoiled and I work with him a lot, so I've spent a lot of money on equipment) not to mention vet and food, etc, that I honestly don't know if I could afford 2 dogs. Also, I like being able to give all my love to him, and not worrying about treating 2 dogs equally (I'm the kind of person that if I pay attention to one for 4 minutes, I would feel bad if I didn't pay the other one attention for 4 minutes.) LOL! 

So, are 2 dogs really easier than 1? Or twice as much work/money?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I for one think it is twice the work, Although it is a labor of love. I have fosters frequently and I must say when I have only my girl in the house it is much quieter and calmer. I dont trip over animals and there are never any disruptions, meal time is easier and I dont worry about any squabbles when I'm not looking. Of course, watching the dogs play and the how sweet they are when they sack out together on the floor is always a pleasure and makes up for any inconvenience. If we had more room, I think it would be different for me and perhaps easier to accommodate another dog more comfortably, for now, I will stick to just one forever dog, and help fosters as I can.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 3 shepherds, it is alot of work and somedays I wonder what am I doing then others I wouldn't trade it for anything


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I found that two dogs were harder than one, but numbers 3+ were not that much extra work (don't know why, guess I just got used to early morning and late night multiple walks). I currently have 4 of my own and one foster pup, really makes for an interesting life - there's never a dull moment here!


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirlSo, are 2 dogs really easier than 1?


In my eyes, yes. They are a pack and love to be together. My boys are like peanut butter & jelly and get along great. I wouldn't have it any other way. There is always plenty of luvin' to go around. just like having more than one child, you will have plenty to give. Each will have their own needs "emotionally" just like children. Heck, they're easier than skin kids to me LoL ... 



> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirlOr twice as much work/money?


Yes on the money front, unless you're like me and work at a vets then you save a bundle LoL. Food obviously will double, but you buy bigger bags if you feed kibble and it's cheaper anyway. I didn't notice a huge difference. And to me, they are worth it, and man they are way cheaper than skinkids LoL ...As for 'work' .. you're gonna have twice as much poop and hair, but hey, the unconditional love you'll get from them will be worth it more than you know. 

I got Obi at 4months old when Zeke was about 2 yrs old. Zeke being so mellow and great with other dogs, it was a great transition. He loves his lil bruddah ...


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

For me it's easier, surprisingly, even though the amount of work doubled for sure. I have to walk, train and take them places separately because Yana is a reactive fearful dog and I can't allow Anton to copy her fearful responses. I hope that later when Anton has more training I can take them both at the same time.

The good thing is that they love each other and are great companions, and they balance each other. Also somehow Anton is my boy and Yana is turning into a true daddy's girl. Two dogs brought balance into our family that we didn't have with just one.

About money, if you have a healthy dog than the only additional money you spend is on food and training.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have 3 and I must be nuts. 2 is not hard 3 is a pain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Having two dogs is indeed easier. Imagine for example having one child. How much more are you involved in occupying their time than parents with two children who can keep each other company and play together? 

Although I grew up the son of a breeder and trainer who had many GSDs around at any one time I only had one dog that was mine for most of my life. Dad gave each of his children a single dog to raise as we grew up and we had that one dog until they passed on. With five children he couldn't really have done much more as he already had many dogs around to begin with. At one time we had a dozen adult dogs living at my parents' house. All were allowed inside although we also had a large outdoor kennel. 

So as I left my parents' house I continued on with just one dog never thinking any differently. A year and a half ago I was working long hours away from home all day and Odin was suffering for it. He was lonely and it was getting to him. So I got Frigga to keep him company while I was away. It numbers among the smartest things I've ever done. Both dogs blossomed as time went on. Although we had several rough months at first they have become quite devoted to each other. Dogs are social animals. Imagine being the only human among those of a different species. Wouldn't it be better to have another human with you? 

So yes, it is easier both in their keeping each other company and in being well socialized and frankly, happy well adjusted dogs.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

For pets, it's not really twice the work, as they will exercise one another playing, assuming they get along.

This is true for us now, but when we had two when our children were little, two was one too many. They're grown and gone, and we now have 2 GSDs and a Toy Spitz, and are tuning up older pups to stairs, cats (have 2 of those too) from time to time (have one now - not breeding, but live real close to my last pup's breeder, who we've become good friends with.) 

If you're working them in anything, even OB, it's a factor of # of dogs, times how long it takes to do whatever. And costs are higher, but you find yourself looking for deals, restuffing and sewing toys, making beds, doing more home vetting, etc. to compensate.

They don't go to college or drive cars though, so it's doable!









Different strokes for different folks, but we're enjoying it, and the dogs seem to be too.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I have found that once everyone knows their place, things go very well with more than one dog. A pack is a pack and having another canine in the pack is not much of an effort......for me. For some it might prove to be a hassle to have to walk two dogs, feed two dogs, train two dogs, clean up after two dogs but if you understand the physical challenge of having more than one dog, two or more is not really a strain.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have 3 kids, the younger 2 are twins. All children should be twins so why not have 2 dogs? I read somewhere that having twins doesn't really cost 2x as much a singleton. It's more like 1 1/2x - lol - for me it was like having a singleton becuase boy twin wears his older brother's clothes.

Having a pack of 2 makes it much smoother, they have eachother to entertain. It takes a while but they're good when they figure out their position in the pack, like Dano said. First we had Luther, then we adopted Gideon - the boys faught sometimes but after Giddy died, Luther was so sad. Morgan moved in and he was never happier. He always looked out for her and she adored him.

Now Otto is trying to figure out where he belongs in the pack. He's only been with us 8 days and at his breeders, he was with his litter, a few older puppies and 10 bitches, including his mother. So guess what, he drives Morgan crazy.


----------



## untsmurf (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it's easier. It might not be if I was on my own, but I have my husband to help me. I find that they keep each other company, and our older pup helps in training the younger one. Pax (the younger one) sees brutus do everything and mimics it quite quickly. Fortunately for us, Brutus was already trained when Pax came home, so there were no bad habits to mimic. The food bill won't change that drastically until they're bigger (both are just pups now). And we do a lot of home remedies for other things, like beds and toys. Plus, it's twice the kisses and love!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it depends on a lot of factors. Right now I've got a young dog and an old dog. They get along very well but they run at very different speeds so it really is more working having two--4 walks a day (3 short, slow walks with both and one long one with Rafi), different foods and supplements, etc., etc. 

I do like having two dogs though.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I have Heidi and Max, hes 3 shes 2, they get along very well and keep each other company, when i`m not here, am thinking about another come Nov, I know I must be nuts


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

At first no ... it was much, much harder having two than just one. 

But, as time goes on and they grow up and you overcome the obstacles that were once there it was worth all of the time, hardwork and effort. Now b/c they are 3 and 2 I think it's much easier than when she was a puppy. I go through the same steps each morning and evening regardless whether it's 2, 3 or 4 dogs. 

For me the only time having one is easier is when it comes to Vet time .... when I take them both to the Vet by myself, I'm exhausted by the time I leave!! I definitely get my workout in the for the day!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It depends. But in all honesty, I only found it true that two were less trouble than one in one case. Barker the Elder was an only for a bit over a month when my other dog died (at 15). Barker the Elder let me know she was going to be a PIA without someone to pester -- er, someone besides ME to pester. Now Barker the Elder's predicessor was the second dog - that is I had another one before he came to my door in need. He had a history of going through windows and opening doors to escape. At my house, he was fine with a companion. He may not have been left alone.

My first dog ever was happy being an only. He did not like it when I got him a companion. His new companion would have been happier as an only or with a more welcoming companion. 

Two are harder to accomodate on trips. Just going to the vet it is easier to manage one than to manage two.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if it is any easier, but at least somewhat comparable to having one. And it does depend on many factors, like the age of the dogs, or if the one dog is really just happy being the only dog. We have had one, then a senior plus a puppy, then just a puppy, and now 2 sortof puppies (a little under 2yrs) I have heard that once you add a third it is a lot harder.

I think like said above it is easier as they have a play buddy and another dog companion (even when you are there as well all the time)

I think it is more work/time/money just because our 2 have gone to different training things and have different personalities, so that is 2 different trainers at 2 different times. And it is double with vet/food costs. BUT then again, easier to buy in bulk









The BIGGEST thing I notice with 2 vs 1 is the MESS, not the money or time. With one in the house it seemed SO much easier to keep things clean. Besides the fact that our two gsd's now take EVERY opportunity that it rains/snows/or is otherwise muddy to engage in a full out mud wrestling match







Then you have 8 paws instead of 4 to wipe off, and then double the shedding and we all know how that is!!

That being said, I don't think we will ever not have 2. But probably no more than that at least for awhile. 2 is a good number for us, I also like having a male and a female at the same time.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Maxie was happiest as a only puppy, she did not really care for other dogs occupying her space. My other 5 are cared for as individuals, and I think they would do fine single or paired up.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can't imagine having only one. 4, for me, is very manageable though there are days when two sounds wonderful.







I doubt I will ever have only one if for no other reason than how awful it would be to lose that one and be dogless. Right now I have 5. That is too many.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think it depends on the first dog. If you have them well trained and they are able to help modleing desired behaviors, it's great. 

Two dogs aren't really a pack, it's when you go beyond that number that you are looking at more work, in my mind. But everyone has their own limit (up to a reasonable amount) as to what is too much. 

Plus factor in other pets, committments-kids, whatever. So you are responsible for X number of beings.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes and no. At least with my two, there are pros and cons.

Pros: 
-After I got Brenna Mollie did a 180 with no other change in her schedule/training. Her leash manners improved, she was better about me leaving her at home, and she stopped having accidents in the apartment.
-Brenna has issues with strangers, but watching Mollie (who loves everyone) loving on people allowed her to relax enough to at least go and sniff people and see they aren't going to hurt her.

Cons:
-They don't like it when I take one of them and leave the other behind. Brenna has had mild SA when I leave, but if I take Mollie I can hear her from outside...screaming and throwing a temper tantrum. Mollie will bark and bark and bark nonstop if I take Brenna. That being said, there are things Brenna enjoys (water, exercise, etc.) that Mollie tends to be a 3rd wheel about since she hates water and enjoys pillows. lol I've also noticed Brenna walks better on leash when Mollie is not with us.
-The cost
-You now have two mouths that seem to attract things that should not go into said mouths. lol
-Renting with 2 dogs is much harder than one, plus you will likely be stuck with 2 pet deposits.

I love both my dogs with all my heart and wouldn't trade them for the world, though I admit sometimes I wonder if it would be easier if I just had one.


----------



## sufast (Aug 13, 2008)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> *One's company,
Two's a crowd,
Three's too many,
Four's not allowed.*</span>


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If #1 has had some training, yes. If #1 is running amuck then it'll be double trouble!!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally I think having to dogs is easier the none...I don't know why though. I wouldn't have it any other way...If we had the space and money I would go for another GSD, but right now that just isn't happeneing, but we are supposed to be getting the little chahuahua soon from my aunt that belongs to my grandmother, so when I have 3, it might be another story. I find it easy to show the equal ammount of love and attention to each dog, they both have different personalities, so what 1 likes the other doesn't, so it works out in one way or another!


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

My dog #1 is well trained however, he is very bored and we can't play with him as much as we would like to, which is one reason why we decided to get another. He gets 3 to 4 walks a day, and eats twice daily so I don't think a second dog will hinder our schedule at all. However, our wallets will take a little hit but its well worth it.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

We just got a 2nd. and i think its more things too do-i wouldnt call it work, its not that hard. however its easyier with training and exercise. But vet bills and feed bills went way up! cause wini is just a puppy and buddy is a very mature adult, so she kind of teachs wini how to behave


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

It for sure has to do with the type of dogs, not just breeds but personality and how well they are trained. 

My Lady was easy to add to, she is perfect,







then she trains the dogs as I add. I have overwhelmed her and us, with our last 2, puppy GSD then a JRT (only 2), but we are managing.







At least they work out their energy together. 

I cannot imagine 4 young GSD's or 4 Jack's! Yikes! That is way to much energy for me. I need balance. I am not planning on adding but if I did I think I am ready for a Basset!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I think there are days where two dogs are harder than one then there are days where two are better than one. I think the hard part for me is trying to train my pup, my older one gets so jealous at all the time I spend with her, but he is already well trained, so I have to be sure to take the extra time to spend with him. They get along wonderfully and I am very glad for that, and when I spend time with them together it is a blast, it is just when I am trying to seperate them and train the pup that I find it to be taxing at times. But I have never owned two dogs at once so this is a first for me and I expect that once I get into a solid rhythym then things will go smoothly. I love how they wear each other out though, that is a huge plus!







Oh, and I spend lots of money on food now, that part I did expect though. Still I love them both dearly and wouldn't give either up for the world!


----------



## GPDK9 (Oct 26, 2008)

pros and cons...

Easier exercising if they play together. More difficult training as dogs seem to distract each other, however the older dogs will teach the younger dogs many important things. More expensive because of food and medical care. Dogs are less needy if they have other dog companions. More dogs means more foot warmers at night, but they make more of a mess during the day. 

Etc, etc.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have three, ages 5 (tomorrow), 2 (July), and 10 weeks (today). I like having the adults with the pup because playing with them is his biggest form of exercise. They help teach him the ropes about playing with other dogs, eating one's own food in one's own crate, how to play with toys without a fight starting, etc. Also he's all over the place walking on a leash but if I take an adult dog and walk it in front, then Nikon walks good following the other dog. I think they also help calm him when I go to work. I usually crate him so he can see them lying down too (either face him towards their crates, or face him out towards where they are most likely to drop if they are out free).

I'm happy I was able to acquire all three within a year and a half (I've always wanted a "pack" and I'm a "why wait?" kind of person) but still have a spread of ages so they are all at least 2 years apart.

Luckily neither of my adults have any major problems. Kenya is skittish with people she doesn't know and Coke would like to run away, but other than that, neither adult has SA, both are very well crate trained, house trained, don't resource guard (though there have been a few instances with the puppy), are very social with other dogs and generally social with people (Coke yes just fine, Kenya not as much).

The cons are added food cost, not being able to fit all three in the car at the moment, and feeling like I'm at the vet every few weeks! Training can sometimes be harder b/c the others always want to butt in and earn the treats.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would rather have two than one, though as stated above, distractions of the other dogs make training difficult. But having the older ones teach the pups is helpful! I have a difficult(will be 2 on 11/8), easy(3 yr rescue) and senior(14.5 mix breed)
~all female and eventually want a male pup in a year after my difficult one settles, if she ever will!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

two are easier than five. 

Looking forward to house-training them starting next week...

Yippee, Yippee, Yahoo!!!!


But seriously, I think that it has a lot more to do with the whole situation. If you are working much of the day, your dog MAY do better being around, near, not necessarily even with another pup/dog. I think they are less crazy when you get home if they are not completely alone all day. 

Usually, more than one pup at a time is not ideal. Puppies really take a lot of individual owner time. Socialization and training should be done on an individual basis, then walking with the other dog or going out with the other dog can be added. House training is a trip because if you do not have your attention on your pup, you will miss an opportunity for learning, which usually then requires the smack with the newspaper (I WILL WATCH MY PUPPY). Splitting that attention between two that are both being house-broken at the same time is a bit more tricky, it may require the smack with a two by four (I SHOULD HAVE LISTENED TO EVERYONE). 

But if house-training and puppy socialization and training is not a concern -- you are home all day and can spend an exhorbitant amount of time with each individually and with the pair. It can be the most entertaining and enjoyable situation. 

But then, as your pups age, the likelyhood of losing them both very close to each other is very real. If you have a good amount of personal discipline, your best bet is to get one pup and then wait three or four YEARS to get a second. Yupp, I couldn't do it.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have found that 2 are easier than one, 3 disrupts abit, 4 makes it great again! 5 can be a bit of a hassel!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

8 adults can be a bit of a pain at times. 8 adults and 5 eleven week old pups is the definition of insanity. 

After this week, I will be out of a job, so I will be home with them. I have them signed up for puppy classes -- have my brother, sister and friend willing to work one each for the class. And I should be able to house train them before going back to work. 

I took my three two year olds to the vet for health screenings and nearly feinted when they presented the bill. Definitely a good reason to wait three or four years between pups. 

And I plan to CERF six of them (two and three year olds) next weekend, I am begging my sister to borrow her husbands SUV so we can take two vehicles. 

In about ten years I am going to be in deep doo doo, when shtuff starts falling apart on these dogs. When lots of young dogs turn into lots of old dogs, this old b%^&# is going to be in a world of hurt.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Trying not to think about that right now!!!


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Having 2 dogs is definately more costly - and then you've got to add in the hair factor - I love my 2 to death, but don't think I'd do it again. Nikko goes crazy if I try to take Sheena out alone (he is dog #2) She is fine staying in the home and letting him leave. She is much more independent...I worry about the day when one goes to the bridge, how the other will be. They are 7 mos. apart, I brought Nikko home when Sheena was 10 mos old. I guess it's all up to the personalities of your dogs.


----------

